
A website to read and share contents related to startup ecosystem - ayushmayank
What about a website where people can submit and read contents related to startup ecosystem. I just came up with an idea, a website where anybody can share contents related to startup and entrepreneurial circle. And people can mark those content as HELPFUL. You know as a person if you are attached with the world of startup, business and entrepreneurship you like to read content that are related to your domain. Also many people read various blogs, websites or watch various videos which may not be possible for other person as an individual to go through. It is very much possible that we generally miss out some grate piece of content everyday. Therefore what about an idea of centralised website where other users can submit links of the articles or videos they found interesting and worth sharing. Maybe a blog or video shared by some other person could help you in some way. It&#x27;s all about knowledge sharing. Here we help other users by sharing valuable piece of information, that they could not find themselves ever.
What you guys think about this concept, please share our reviews with me.
Thank you,
======
otras
You may be missing what the other commenters are pointing out, so I'll try to
be a little more explicit. The website you're pitching is very similar to
Hacker News.

 _> a website where anybody can share contents related to startup and
entrepreneurial circle_

Hacker News is often used to share content related to startups, and anyone can
share content.

 _> And people can mark those content as HELPFUL_

This is loosely matched by the up/down votes available here.

 _> Therefore what about an idea of centralised website where other users can
submit links of the articles or videos they found interesting and worth
sharing_

People submit such links on Hacker News.

I may be missing something, though. What would differentiate your site from
HN?

------
hluska
Maybe I don't understand, but I feel like you just pitched Hacker News on
Hacker News.

If this is a joke, I don't get it. If this isn't a joke, I honestly don't know
what to say.

~~~
ayushmayank
Just looking for some feedbacks?

~~~
hluska
I don't know how to put this, but the website you are using right now does
exactly what you propose.

------
verganileonardo
Are you being ironic, right?

~~~
ayushmayank
I am not sure what you said, but I am just looking for some advice

